# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Acquisto da rappresentante fiscale di società UE

## dott.mamo

ITA compra merce da una società UE che ha il rappresentante fiscale in Italia. 
ITA riceve dal rappresentante fiscale una fattura senza IVA e ITA emette autofattura ex art. 17 comma 2. 
E' necessario fare l'INTRA per questa operazione?

----------


## Rob62

scusa ma non mi è molto chiaro; in genere il rappresentante fiscale si nomina per permettere a un soggetto non residente nel territorio nazionale di applicare e scaricare l'IVA; tipico caso, un italiano che sdogana a suo nome (per non far sapere da dove arriva al cliente) merce in Francia e la rivende ad azienda francese (è vero che spesso si fa finta di farla entrare in Italia e riportarla in Francia proprio per risparmiare i costi della nomina di un rappresentante, ma lasciamo perdere), oppure fa inviare merce ad un'azienda tedesca da altra azienda tedesca. Senza rappresentante fiscale non è in grado di scaricare l'IVA pagata in dogana o all'azienda da cui acquista. 
Nel tuo caso invece il rappresentante fiscale fattura senza IVA (con che articolo?), per cui la merce credo arrivi dalla UE; non essendo servizi, dovrebbe limitarsi ad integrare la fattura, non ad emettere autofattura.
Di conseguenza dovrebbe redigere il modello INTRA 
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## dott.mamo

Anche io pensavo fosse così ma il commercialista del fornitore mi ha inviato una paginetta che spiega le novità 2010.
In pratica se leggi l'art. 17 c. 2 rinnovato, sembra proprio che sia il committente in queste situazioni a emettere autofattura.

----------


## Rob62

Ciao, che io sappia la nuova normativa ha modificato la territorialità per le prestazioni di servizio, ma per le merci le modalità di integrazione e registrazione delle fatture di acqusito continuano ad essere disciplinate dall'art 47 del DL 331/93, per cui la fattura va integrata e registrata nei registri acquisti e vendite (o nel registro sezionale), evidenziando che si tratta di fatture INTRA. 
Roberto

----------


## dott.mamo

Il fatto è che è stato esteso il reverse charge e sembra appunto che valga anche per gli acquisti di questo genere.
Bisogna approfondire.

----------


## Rob62

Ciao, forse dovrei vedere cosa c'è scritto su quanto hai ricevuto dal commercialista, perché probabilmente non sto interpretando correttamente i termini della tua questione.  
Per le merci le uniche disposizioni che mi risulta siano cambiate nel 2010 riguardano  le cessioni di beni a bordo di navi aerei e treni durante il trasporto di passeggeri UE e altro su gas ed elettricità. 
Per non ingarbugliare inutilmente la questione, preferisco però lasciare ad altri il compito di risolverla. 
Roberto

----------


## forstmeier

> ITA compra merce da una società UE che ha il rappresentante fiscale in Italia. 
> ITA riceve dal rappresentante fiscale una fattura senza IVA e ITA emette autofattura ex art. 17 comma 2. 
> E' necessario fare l'INTRA per questa operazione?

  INTRASTAT = SI ! 
Per farla corta, la figura del rappresentante è diminuita di parecchio con l'introduzione del nuovo sistema 2010 - Questo in particolare x evitare le frodi di 'avanti e indietro'. 
Il nuovo sistema si basa sulla semplice formula: *CHI ACQUISTA DIVENTA DEBITORE D'IMPOSTA*
(salvo qualche eccezzioni specificate nel decreto) 
Controllare se la fattura del rappresentante fiscale indica la Piva del Fornitore. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## dott.mamo

Quindi ITA deve emettere autofattura al rappresentante italiano oppure direttamente a GER?

----------


## forstmeier

> Quindi ITA deve emettere autofattura al rappresentante italiano oppure direttamente a GER?

  p.f. potrebbe indicare se o no la fattura indica la Piva del fornitore ???? 
e se si, tutto è chiaro. 
saluti,

----------


## forstmeier

> p.f. potrebbe indicare se o no la fattura indica la Piva del fornitore ???? 
> e se si, tutto è chiaro. 
> saluti,

  Vorrei aggiungere che nessun acquisto risulta da parte del rappresentante fiscale, caso mai una FATTURA | 
saluti,

----------


## dott.mamo

> p.f. potrebbe indicare se o no la fattura indica la Piva del fornitore ???? 
> e se si, tutto è chiaro. 
> saluti,

  
La fattura riporta il n. di p.iva del cliente ITA e il n. di p.iva del rappresentante fiscale in Italia.
Non c'è la p.iva del fornitore UE.
Nella descrizione del bene indicano il codice doganale. 
E' quindi corretto che ITA debba autofatturare l'acquisto ai sensi dell'art. 17, c.2, e che debba presentare l'Intra?

----------


## dott.mamo

> Ciao, forse dovrei vedere cosa c'è scritto su quanto hai ricevuto dal commercialista, perché probabilmente non sto interpretando correttamente i termini della tua questione.  
> Per le merci le uniche disposizioni che mi risulta siano cambiate nel 2010 riguardano  le cessioni di beni a bordo di navi aerei e treni durante il trasporto di passeggeri UE e altro su gas ed elettricità. 
> Per non ingarbugliare inutilmente la questione, preferisco però lasciare ad altri il compito di risolverla. 
> Roberto

  Riporto:  

> In base alla predetta disposizione [art. 17, c.2, DPR 633/72], nelle operazioni B2B, ossia effettuate nei confronti di operatori soggetti passivi d'imposta nel territorio dello Stato, da parte di cedenti e prestatori non residenti, e per le quali è ora stabilita la rilevanza territoriale ai fini IVA in Italia, l'imposta è in ogni caso dovuta da parte del cessionario o committente residente, anche se il soggetto non residente è identificato ai fini IVA nel nostro territorio, ossia ha nominato un rappresentante fiscale o si è identificato direttamente ai sensi dell'art. 38-ter DPR 633/72.

  Detto questo e pensando alla Circolare 12/E di venerdì scorso, si può comunque integrare la fattura di acquisto. 
Il documento prosegue osservando che  

> [...] i soggetti non residenti ma identificati in Italia si troveranno con una posizione di credito IVA nei confronti dell'Erario, in quanto all'assolvimento dell'imposta sugli acquisti non trova un corrispondente ribaltamento "a valle" dell'imposta dovuta sulle operazioni attive, per le quali, come detto, provvederà all'assolvimento della stessa l'acquirente o committente.

  In conclusione il documento riporta una riflessione in merito all'opportunità o meno di mantenere il rappresentante fiscale, considerando che senza di esso l'operatore UE potrebbe, forse più agevolmente, dare seguito alle nuove procedure di rimborso per soggetti non residenti.

----------


## dott.mamo

Ho trovato una risposta ad un quesito inviato a TeleFisco 2010: 
Come cambia la figura del rappresentante fiscale con identificazione diretta per servizi e beni con la nuova normativa iva? *Questi soggetti non possono più addebitare l'iva ai clienti residenti in Italia, ma opera sempre l'inversione contabile*.  
Per cui se c'è il rappresentante, autofattura + Intra.
Se non c'è, integrazione fattura + Intra (come si faceva fino al 2009).

----------


## Rob62

> *Questi soggetti non possono più addebitare l'iva ai clienti residenti in Italia, ma opera sempre l'inversione contabile*.
> Per cui se c'è il rappresentante, autofattura + Intra.
> Se non c'è, integrazione fattura + Intra (come si faceva fino al 2009).

  Ciao, per me però inversione contabile non significa emissione di autofattura in caso di rappresentante fiscale, perché l'inversione si ha anche con la semplice integrazione.
Dato che la nuova lettera d) del comma 1 dell'art. 7 considera soggetti passivi residenti nel territorio dello Stato non più il soggetto con rappresentante fiscale ma solo quello con stabile organizzazione in Italia, chi ha solo il rappresentante fiscale è da considerarsi a mio parere non come caso "nuovo", ma come declassamento a fornitore non residente alla stregua degli altri;  per uno scambio UE si procede quindi - per i beni - come se si trattasse di un qualunque fornitore UE, cioè con l'inversione contabile prevista tramite integrazione.  
Stando poi alla circolare 12/E anche per i servizi si spiana la strada per la semplice integrazione: _In particolare, in ambito comunitario, la prestazione di servizi continua ad essere documentata dal prestatore con fattura, ancorché trattasi di operazioni fuori campo IVA. Ciò stante il committente (nonostante la norma contenuta nel decreto legislativo 11 febbraio 2010, n. 18
faccia riferimento allautofattura) conserva la facoltà di integrare il documento ricevuto dal prestatore con lIVA relativa, fermo restando lobbligo di rispettare le regole generali sul momento di effettuazione delloperazione._ 
In pratica si dice: è vero che il decreto parla di autofattura, ma io - come AdE - accetto che ti limiti ad integrare la fattura originale; però (c'è sempre un però nei pasticci normativi) tieni conto che, per quanto riguarda i termini di effettuazione, l'operazione  è da trattarsi come da autofattura, per cui - sembrerebbe desumersi - se paghi prima devi emettere autofattura e non aspettare la fattura; se invece hai prima la fattura, puoi integrarla. 
Al di là della disinvoltura con cui una circolare dichiara che un termine utilizzato nel decreto (l'autofattura)  è da prendersi "così, tanto per dire", bisogna tener conto che questa intepretazione terminologica un po' surreale, inserita nella circolare 12/E, corrisponde a quanto chiedevano gli operatori (non autofatture, ma integrazione per le fatture UE di servizio), salvo la sorpresina del pagamento anticipato; a maggior ragione, per le transazioni di merci, l'inversione contabile dovrebbe a questo punto in tutti i casi proseguire con la semplice integrazione, visto che le innovazioni non le riguardavano, se non per l'aggiunta del caso di fattura emessa da "rappresentante fiscale", stante la perdita di soggettività nazionale di quest'ultimo. 
Vista l'incredibile impreparazione con la quale il nostro legislatore si è fatto cogliere dalla scadenza dei termini per la nuova normativa, non ci si poteva aspettare altro che questa confusione, rappezzata a suon di circolari . 
Roberto

----------


## forstmeier

> Vista l'incredibile impreparazione con la quale il nostro legislatore si è fatto cogliere dalla scadenza dei termini per la nuova normativa, non ci si poteva aspettare altro che questa confusione, rappezzata a suon di circolari . 
> Roberto

  Centrato in pieno ! 
E pensare che paesi come AT, DE, NL ... hanno pubblicato il tutto tra il 2009 ed inizio 2010 con un particolare in più: La descrizione, come compilare Intrastat 2010, non indica soltanto il tipo di valore ma precede ogni singolo campo con esempi chiari, pratici ed immagini. In altre parole, la descrizione dei vari campi, in particolare x i servizi, fa riferimento all' articolo della nuova norma. Insomma quando leggi sai cosa devi fare.  *CON L'OCCASIONE L'INFORMAZIONE*
Chi usa il programma INTRA@WEB deve scaricare il primo *AGGIORNAMENTO* che si riferisce proprio ai Servizi. C'erano e ci sono errori. 
Personalmente uso IntraWEB solamente allo scopo di verifica software. Una rettifica Servizio 4 è possibile ma il controllo da parte del programma è scadente. Per controllare un programma bisogna lavorare con dei dati errati e non giusti. In base alla periodicità ed alcuni dati generali i campi dovrebbero aprirsi o chiudersi con avvisi specifici.
Trattandosi di registrazioni SEMPRE fiscali bisogna stare molto attenti. 
Spero che l'ufficio ISTAT di Roma riprenda la faccenda come ha fatto per il decreto 638/2004 pubblicando una spiegazione professionale a parte. 
saluti,

----------

